

Google Chrome for Mac gets Canary build - abraham
http://blog.chromium.org/2011/05/adding-more-yellow-to-mac-color-scheme.html

======
powdahound
Feels like they're providing canary builds in a backwards order. First
Windows, now Mac, and hopefully Linux soon. Seems like Linux users would be
the most tolerant of failures and most likely to report issues accurately.
Maybe Chrome has some awesome auto-error-reporting that I'm not aware of and
they're just targeting market share?

~~~
elithrar
I would say that their metrics are more likely to show the majority of dev-
channel users are on Windows, purely because of volume.

Might be a smaller fraction than Linux users, but the actual figure would be
larger.

------
melling
Now I'm running Chrome 13. Google lets you run the Canary build along with
another version of Chrome, just in case you find yourself with a bad update.
Firefox sorely needs this feature.

~~~
asadotzler
Firefox nightly updates pretty much never hurt your data and very rarely are
broken significantly enough that you can't use them for your daily work. I
haven't had to revert more than two or three times in the last 5 years because
of nightly bustage.

If you're really that concerned, just create a second profile and shortcut to
Firefox with the -P "profilename" option and you're all set.

------
yarian
Great--they should fix Linux Chrome's full-screen address-bar issue now.

